# Nipple pain nursing toddler?



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, I am a little mystified -- I have been having nipple pain on just one side. It feels like I am getting abrasion from Bleuet's teeth, but I suspect that that is normal and it only feels like that now because the nipple is hurting already. I'm not explaining that well -- I mean I think there's always a little teeth/nip action because he has teeth now -- is that so? And that usually I don't feel it, but I do now because I have an already irritated nipple?

Seems like maybe a bad latch scenario, but honestly he has been very acrobatic for forever, and seems to be using both breasts the same way, and has enough in his mouth. The nipple was lighter in color (not totally white) when he was done gnawing on it tonight, whereas usually they are a little red when he is done eating them. It was a little lipsticky (like a new lipstick, not like a new chapstick), too, but that is (unfortunately) normal for us.

If it is a bad latch, how do I know and how do I fix it? I went to Kellymom and all the advice seems to be for much younger babies -- I guess they figure by the time the kid is a year and a half, the mom should have a clue!

I was wondering if it could be thrush, but it doesn't seem to hurt enough, it doens't itch, and I have no history of yeast, eat plenty of yoghurt, etc.

Ideas? Thanks in advance...

ETA: Oh, I forgot to mention that I am hearing some clicking on that one sometimes, which I know is a sign of bad latch, but what to do? It seems like that is only a thing when he's falling asleep and lightly comfort sucking, not really going for it. But how do I get him to latch correctly if he's sleeping or sleepy? Or, for that matter, even if he's wide awake? We haven't gone through latch stuff since he was a newborn. Is it the same, do you just de-latch and try again? He will be mad or hurt or both and and want me to explain, and I am not sure I can make him understand. Shit, what am I going to do?


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

my nipples would get sore when my kids are teething too. And when I am pregnant. i cannot nurse for about 2 wks in the 4th month. The blood doesn't circulate well, hence the whiteness. That is what has happen to me. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

Has AF returned? I had the same probley in the weeks before my cycyles started again. Hang in there, it'll get better!


----------



## wenat (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm watching this thread because I've got a similar problem. It started two weeks ago, when my 15-mo-old just wouldn't unlatch through his entire nap for a couple of days. Now my nipples are really sore when he latches on to the point that I'm dreading the latch. I'm hoping it's not thrush -- I don't have any symptoms besides that latch-on pain. My nipples are sore and just a little bit tingly, but it's not a burning sensation like they describe for thrush. No white spots, no creamy spots, etc.

I also went to kellymom, and yeah, there's not much there for teaching a toddler how to latch. And he's teething too -- molars broke through a week ago and his canines started coming through last weekend. He's biting down when he latches on, and scraping against my nipples when he unlatches, and it HURTS!!!

I don't want to wean, but nursing is starting to really hurt, and I don't know how to fix this problem. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

We had thrush and I nursed DS through the whole ten months. It was painful most days.Thrush is more intense than the teething pain. It could take up to a few weeks to stop the pain for teething. DS weaned at 30 months so we had about 20 months of blissful nursing. He got his teeth early. First one was at 4 mo and all were in by 1yo. It was a painful first year but I am so proud to say that we have never given him a bottle.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks so much for all your thoughtful replies -- and good luck to Wenat, 'cause I have no brilliant ideas for you. I'm happy to report that it went away. I just watched his latch really really closely and made sure he wasn't doing anything that seemed off and now -- related, unrelated? -- it's all better. Whew.


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

Yay!!! I am glad it went away.


----------



## wenat (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks, Bleu. My nipple pain is going away as well. I took the advice to wash my nipples off after nursing, and that seems to have really helped. He's still latching on tightly, but then loosens up and nurses normally. It doesn't hurt as much any more, and nursing has gotten fun again.

All I can say is that teething sucks. But it's neat to watch him actually use his molars to chew food now.


----------



## wenat (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mraven721*
Has AF returned? I had the same probley in the weeks before my cycyles started again. Hang in there, it'll get better!

Y'know, I LOVE having this pool of wise women to draw from. Thank you, mraven -- you were right! AF came back yesterday, the first time in 25 months.


----------

